# Jennette's Drum Time!



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

It's drum time at Jennette's, woohoo!!!!! I see they have opened up the end now for all day drum rigs. Nice catch yesterday afternoon at the end by a regular!!!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, Kyle caught a nice one yesterday.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Woohhoooooo! That's what I like to hear! Who's fishin this weekend?


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

think youll still be fishing with the pinners for a few more weeks. plenty of room there tho.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

you know if theres decent water in there, spike will keep his rig up til Thanksgiving!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mahimarauder said:


> you know if theres decent water in there, spike will keep his rig up til Thanksgiving!


 I heard he hooked a king the other day,so why not??


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

He wants that scalloped hammer to put the hammer on his little tld 15!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Dont blame him. I'm gonna run a pin too


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

that little 15 will take more abuse than you think! those tld's will hold up to a lot. And kenny, whats this i hear about him "hooking" one? wheres the picture? he always forgets to txt me about the one that got away!

NCKingfisher, he might like a scallop, but hes obsessed with those threshers!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Is like a thresher to, I might toss a pin later this fall maybe


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry boys no pics cause shes still swimming,but it sure was nice to hear the ol 15 scream again.got spooled on my drum heaver twice in consective casts by"mary lee",aint NEVER seen 20# test melt off a reel so quick.see y'all on the end as i'm calling into work DEAD til the water aint right


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I been fishing Jennettes a few nights this week. Yall are there and i didnt even know it. LOL


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> I been fishing Jennettes a few nights this week. Yall are there and i didnt even know it. LOL


you can't miss my rig or my sailors mouth.i'm the one in the north corner fightin' off the heavers with my king rig.aint fishing next 2 days due to some professional obligations,will be hittin'em hard after that


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

ill be down next weekend spike, hopefully headin to the stream friday and then drummin the rest of the weekend


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Live update from Jennettes: couple sharks. No drum yet tonight.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Today was a slow day on Jennette's. skates, spot and a few albies. No drum. Heard 7 or so were caught at Avalon. Back at I gain tomorrow. Wind and water seem perfect. Just need some fish.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I saw one pup on Jennettes this morning. Nothing at the end. I'm heading back to MD.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

OldBay said:


> I saw one pup on Jennettes this morning. Nothing at the end. I'm heading back to MD.


Were you the guy i met thursday night? Gave you a bag of spot before i left?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> Were you the guy i met thursday night? Gave you a bag of spot before i left?


I don't think so. I was out on the end thurs 8p-midnight, fri 6a-midnight, sat 8a-1p. We're you one of the guys in the big click hanging on the North corner all weekend?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

21


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> 21


Today?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

OldBay said:


> I don't think so. I was out on the end thurs 8p-midnight, fri 6a-midnight, sat 8a-1p. We're you one of the guys in the big click hanging on the North corner all weekend?


Yep you are the only guy i talked to who was from silver spring and had an accounting business in Bethesda. We talked a while bcaus we bothwere from silver spring. I had a fast run off that broke my line thursday night. When i left i gave you a bunch of spot.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Avalon more than held it's own as well.....


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> Were you the guy i met thursday night? Gave you a bag of spot before i left?





1BadF350 said:


> Yep you are the only guy i talked to who was from silver spring and had an accounting business in Bethesda. We talked a while bcaus we bothwere from silver spring. I had a fast run off that broke my line thursday night. When i left i gave you a bunch of spot.


I'll be damned. Yes, that was me. Nice to see you on P&S. Thanks for the spot. 

Am I reading the above correctly that after I left the decked 21 drum on Jennettes?? If so, I guess that figures.

I just checked the report:

Fishing report for Monday, September 30, 2013 : Morning Report- PIGFISH and SKATE this morning. Yesterday saw 21 RED DRUM over 40 inches decked and released. Overcast, wind N 20 mph. Water temp 69 degrees. Low tide 10:34 a.m. and 11:14 p.m. High tide 4:44 p.m. 

One day early damn it.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes 21 on the deck. It was a very busy day.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh for crying out loud, I was there for two weeks and left Saturday. We did deck a 6 foot shark on the end. Took 3 of us to get him in the net and pulled up. If anyone can ID the big guy in the second pic below I would appreciate it.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

1BadF350 said:


> Oh for crying out loud, I was there for two weeks and left Saturday. We did deck a 6 foot shark on the end. Took 3 of us to get him in the net and pulled up. If anyone can ID the big guy in the second pic below I would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 10245
> 
> ...


That is a dusky in the second pic.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Be careful decking those sharks coulda been a big ticket if an A hole warden was there


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

OldBay said:


> I'll be damned. Yes, that was me. Nice to see you on P&S. Thanks for the spot.
> 
> Am I reading the above correctly that after I left the decked 21 drum on Jennettes?? If so, I guess that figures.
> 
> ...


Well you know the old saying the fishing was best just before you got there and just after you left ,, happens to me all the time 


9


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

NC KingFisher said:


> Be careful decking those sharks coulda been a big ticket if an A hole warden was there


What would the ticket be for? We let him go after the picture.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

1BadF350 said:


> What would the ticket be for? We let him go after the picture.


One of the pier rules, this may be what he is referring to


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> What would the ticket be for? We let him go after the picture.


No duskys is a big fine illegal to posses bringing on the pier can be considered possesion, just dont want any one getting fined


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep, that's a dusky, The front edge of the dorsal is behind the back edge of the pectorals. A "sandbars dorsal sits straight over the pectorals.
P.S. I doubt the fish and game guy would Know what kind it was, A little black spray paint and it was a Black tip!


----------

